# Recommend A Movie To The Person Above You



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Well, the title is what it says. Recommend a movie to the user above you.

Fire away.


----------



## WhoIsJake (Jun 2, 2015)

Dark eh?

Hmmm..... The Crow.


----------



## Them_Bones (May 27, 2015)

When I read your username, I thought of a note on Donnie Darko's fridge "Where is Frank?"
So here's my suggestion: Donnie Darko.


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

For some reason I thought of Bernard Black from your avatar.

Black Books, there you go.


----------



## Synodic (Jun 6, 2015)

Third INFP in a row.

Daner In The Dark will crush you and cripple your faith in occupationally as a status symbol forever so watch Howl's Moving Castle instead. The central characters consist of an ENFP and an ISTJ, the story focuses on emotions and character development instead of strictly stressing the literal plot, and like all Ghibli films mercy, anti-war, freedom, identity, and the ideal role of government being to protect peace instead of pursuing power and selfish ends are a major motifs. All characters, even the "villains", are realistic and have their own reason behind their actions. And the animation is beautiful. More flowers and sparkly things in that movie than any other I've seen.


----------



## Synodic (Jun 6, 2015)

_--this was a double-post (problem with my computer, not the site) but post deletion doesn't seem to be an option. weird. sorry.--_​


----------



## gooseNmixes (Oct 8, 2014)

The Breakfast Club


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Bruce Almighty


----------



## Dakris (Jun 14, 2012)

Pi


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

"Dark City" with Rufus Sewell, Jennifer Conelly, Kiefer Sutherland and William Hurt.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Forrest Gump.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Fight Club since you're always wondering what type you are.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

Hot Fuzz

(I recommend it to everyone X3)


----------



## raskoolz (May 26, 2014)

The Prestige


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Dr. Strangelove


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

airotciV said:


> Fight Club since you're always wondering what type you are.


I've heard good things about it, when I have time I'll watch it. 


Also, The Good, the Bad and the Ugly for the gentleman above.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

LondonBaker said:


> Hot Fuzz
> 
> (I recommend it to everyone X3)



Not fair, I've seen it. :sadcloud:


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Ninjaws said:


> I've heard good things about it, when I have time I'll watch it.
> 
> 
> Also, The Good, the Bad and the Ugly for the gentleman above.


Seen it 2000 times.

@airotciV Mulholland Drive


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

INTJ 5w6, so something deep and psychological. I guess Inception.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

I can't think of anything except Spirited Away.


----------



## Petrahygen (Nov 22, 2012)

@Dark and Derisive: Gravity

What I feel like watching: Anything that involves solving a mystery with variety as well (humor, drama, romance, etc.)
_^If that helps you pick a recommendation._


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

The Matrix


----------



## VinnieB (Mar 3, 2015)

Mad Max


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Misery (1990)


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Kill Bill


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Ninjaws said:


> Kill Bill


Seen it a billion times. 

Gladiator


----------



## Tangled Kite (Apr 16, 2014)

Orphan


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

A bug's life


----------



## Tangled Kite (Apr 16, 2014)

Ninjaws said:


> A bug's life


:laughing:

The Scorpion King (Awful movie but that's what your avatar reminds me of)


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Tangled Kite said:


> :laughing:
> 
> The Scorpion King (Awful movie but that's what your avatar reminds me of)


Although the CGI was bad, I always loved the Scorpion King in The Mummy Returns. He was pretty badass.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

@Ninjaws Ben-Hur


----------



## Dakris (Jun 14, 2012)

The Aviator


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

The Last Man on Earth (1964) with Vincent Price


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

What dreams may come.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

No Country for Old Men


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Pi


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

The Great Dictator


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

The Iron Lady


----------



## pointofview (Mar 7, 2015)

"Cast Away"


----------



## StarFollowed (May 5, 2014)

White Oleander.


----------

